# En5ider Access for Lifers?



## gideonpepys (Jul 31, 2017)

Back in 2012/13 some of us back the 'Rebuilding EN World' Kickstarter at the 'Lifer' level, granting access to everything produced by EN World for life.  (Yours or ours, whichever comes sooner!)

I was hoping this would mean that we could access En5ider, as I am particularly interested in checking out the changes to Zeitgeist in the 5th edition version.

Is that the case, and if so, how could we go about it?

Cheers!


----------



## Morrus (Jul 31, 2017)

It’s pay-what-you-want. Knock yourself out! You can grab the entire EN5ider back catalogue. Though if you did choose to continue support at a small amount, that would be greatly appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using EN World


----------



## gideonpepys (Jul 31, 2017)

Morrus said:


> It’s pay-what-you-want. Knock yourself out! You can grab the entire EN5ider back catalogue. Though if you did choose to continue support at a small amount, that would be greatly appreciated.




I do understand that.  I just kind of sort of thought we'd already paid for them.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 31, 2017)

gideonpepys said:


> I do understand that.  I just kind of sort of thought we'd already paid for them.




“Pay What You Want” includes “nothing”, if that is what you want. Though, as I said, your continued support would be gratefully appreciated.


----------



## gideonpepys (Aug 1, 2017)

Morrus said:


> “Pay What You Want” includes “nothing”, if that is what you want. Though, as I said, your continued support would be gratefully appreciated.




Thanks!


----------

